# WTB Yamaha Big Bear



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking for a Yamaha Big Bear 400 ATV. If you have one, or know someone selling please let me know.


----------



## damian.ak47 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a 350 big bear was going to sell this fall/winter

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I might be interested in it. Let me know when you are ready to let it go.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Kodiak 400 for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gunner73 said:


> I have a Kodiak 400 for sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What year? Mileage?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> What year? Mileage?


2002, around 1800 miles it doesn't have an odometer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Where you located? How much $?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Where you located? How much $?


Mona, $1600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

